# Algae Growth In Toilet Tank



## Rumi (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi, for a few months now I've been having an algae grow over everything in the back toilet tanks of both our upstairs and downstairs toilets.

I know not to put bleach in the tanks because it will destroy the seals, so how should I correctly deal with this?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 14, 2017)

Scrape it off and put some bleach (1/4 cup) in the tank.  Let it sit for a few hours and flush.  Limited exposure shouldn't eat the rubber bits inside the tank.  2000 Flushes will definitely eat the rubber bits inside your tank.

This is a great site for all things dealing with the porcelain throne.  http://www.toiletology.com/index.shtml


----------



## JoeD (Sep 14, 2017)

Are you on city water? You should not be getting algae from city water. It also needs light to grow. Are you sure it is algae?


----------



## Rumi (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your help.  I'll check out your link.

I'm already avoiding any tank tablets that have any bleach. Using Scrubbing Bubbles Drop-Ins.

We have our own well. I'm wondering if I need to shock it, or if airborne spores are the cause?

Joe, I've had the tank lids off thinking darkness was needed for the algae to grow.
Thanks, I'm putting the lids back on!


----------

